# New Outback



## ilovemydog (Aug 18, 2006)

_Hey everyone, we are finally there. We take delivery of our outback Tuesday. We are so excited. The dealer here in GA came down to what Lakeshore quoted. Thanks to everyone for their help. I will keep intouch and let you know how it goes.














_


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome and that's great! Good job on price negotiation, too.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads DebbieGA.







I know yall can't wait. Make sure you do a good PDI. Maybe we will see you on the road sometime.







Join in one of the Southeastern Outbackers rallies.









Leon


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Woohoo!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations DebbieGA!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hip Hip HOOOORAAAAY!!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on getting the Outback! And by the sounds of it, you got a great deal without having to drive to Lakeshore.

Let us know if you have any questions...


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback. What model did you get?

Lakeshore gets more free advertising on here even when people don't buy from them.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats DebbieGA way to go
We'll being waiting for the baby is home news and pics









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations, Debbie!








You are gonna love it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







Y'all enjoy that TT, hear?


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

congrats + welcome to our extended Outback family. What part og Georgia are you from??? Maybe we will see you camping in the area this fall.


----------



## ilovemydog (Aug 18, 2006)

pjb2cool said:


> congrats + welcome to our extended Outback family. What part og Georgia are you from??? Maybe we will see you camping in the area this fall.


Thanks for all you well wishers and welcomers. Let me answer a couple of questions, we are get the 28frls (i think that is the initials that go behind that







, we are in a place call Rincon, GA now, but not sure how long we will be here. Husband is working here. After I get pics I will post one. Again Thanks.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Outbackers.com saving ya money already. There ya go


----------

